# Favorite gun pics



## muney pit

How about some of your favorite gun pics? Anything gun goes.

Arsenal SLR104-34 AK 74.


Ar15 bolt


----------



## teebo

*favorite gun*

whats not to like about the 
AN/GAU-8a 30mm
A-10 Gatling Gun​


----------



## woods

It would have to be 3

338RUM, 26" Brux barrel, HS Precision stock, Kahles 4x12x52 MultiZero









280AI, 26" Hart barrel, McMillan stock, Kahles 4x12x52 MultiZero

















6.5 Rem Mag, 26" Douglas barrel, McMillan stock, Zeiss 4.5x14 RapidZ 800


----------



## Viking48

teebo said:


> whats not to like about the
> AN/GAU-8a 30mm
> A-10 Gatling Gun​


Only thing not to like is that I don't have one. Talk about killing some pigs.


----------



## Oceola

.


----------



## muney pit

Awesome pics guys. Keep it up


----------



## glenbo

Colt M4LE6920 I got g/f for Christmas, I like it so much that I'm planning on getting one for me soon.


----------



## tc hardhead

First time hunting with my Rock River 6.8 SPC.


----------



## Buffett Fan

spittin' fire!


----------



## MrG

Buffett Fan said:


> spittin' fire!


Got a little flame thrower myself. My favorite S&W to date. Model 53 .22 Remington Jet. Wish I had a pic of the fireball.


----------



## muney pit

MrG said:


> Got a little flame thrower myself. My favorite S&W to date. Model 53 .22 Remington Jet. Wish I had a pic of the fireball.


That is one wierd looking round


----------



## MrG

muney pit said:


> That is one wierd looking round


It's basically a .357 case necked down to .22. It comes out of the muzzle at around 2000fps. It sounds like a 44 Mag but almost zero recoil. Fun little cartridge. Those are cylinder inserts for shooting 22lr in the pic. The brass is the same shape though.


----------



## monkeyman1

Tikka T3.


----------



## Sgrem

Love my 6.5 Grendel


----------



## muney pit

Hahahahah


----------



## Jungle_Jim




----------



## Stuart

Shot a variety recently. The first three from left to tight on the bottom are my buddy's guns. His Colt on the bottom left corner is a nice shooting gun. My current favorite to shoot of my guns is the bottom right.

Top row left to right Springfield Armory 45 ACP, Ruger LCP .380, Glock 26 9mm, Ruger 22/45 22lr. Bottom row left to right Colt New Agent .45 ACP, Ruger Single Six 22lr/22wmr, Uberti .45 long colt, Ruger New Vaquero .357 mag


----------



## muney pit

Holy cow stuart, that's a cool selction.


----------



## Trouthunter

Mr. G do you have the .22 Mag cylinder for the 53?

TH


----------



## Texas T

Some of the herd.


----------



## MrG

Trouthunter said:


> Mr. G do you have the .22 Mag cylinder for the 53?
> 
> TH


I've never seen one with a 22 Mag cylinder, only LR. I only have the revolver and the inserts. I couldn't afford it if it had the extra cylinder, box, etc. Those are crazy expensive in decent shape.

It did come with a set of dies, a box of Hordady .222 bullets, and 50 pieces of brass though. I found another 100 pieces a little later. I've been loading the Sierra 45gr .223 Hornet bullets and they seem to actually shoot better than the .222's.


----------



## Rubberback

I like this one!


----------



## RonnieS

Rubberback said:


> I like this one!


That looks just like the early 60's Steyr I gave my son.


----------



## Rubberback

RonnieS said:


> That looks just like the early 60's Steyr I gave my son.


Its a 52. 7x57 I love the trigger.


----------



## Texas T

So who else has a Glock like the one I posted a pic of?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Texas T what gen is that Glock? Is that a factory safety or an add on?


----------



## THE JAMMER

Gotta love these guys.


----------



## Texas T

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Texas T what gen is that Glock? Is that a factory safety or an add on?


Not a safety or add on, comes that way. We will see if any one else has one. LOL


----------



## Buffett Fan

Love my M1


----------



## Texas T

Buffett Fan said:


> Love my M1


LOL that is a wantabe M-1 called an M-1 Carbine, here is the real M-1 Garand.


----------



## Buffett Fan

Texas T said:


> LOL that is a wantabe M-1 called an M-1 Carbine, here is the real M-1 Garand.


hahaha...touche' Nice Garand!!!


----------



## Rubberback

Here's my M1


----------



## Csafisher

.300WM husqvarna imported by S&W. Super slick action and shoots really well!


----------



## muney pit

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Texas T what gen is that Glock? Is that a factory safety or an add on?


Thats the selector. Its a full auto glock 18. 

10 points to anyone who can name who had one on him when he got captured? Without useing google


----------



## Texas T

muney pit said:


> Thats the selector. Its a full auto glock 18.
> 
> 10 points to anyone who can name who had one on him when he got captured? Without useing google


Green for the answer.
Demo video


----------



## muney pit

Texas T said:


> Green for the answer.
> Demo video


Was that one of theres our a departments toy?


----------



## Texas T

muney pit said:


> Was that one of theres our a departments toy?


Their's and why I am thinking about selling class 3 stuff.


----------



## marshdonkey

Believe it was Sadam


----------



## muney pit

marshdonkey said:


> Believe it was Sadam


Yep


----------



## Old sailor

Here is my favorite.


----------



## muney pit

Old sailor said:


> Here is my favorite.


I bet that looks way better in person


----------



## sleepersilverado

Texas T said:


> Their's and why I am thinking about selling class 3 stuff.


Late to the game, you have peaked my interest with me knowing what that gun is and a few of your words.
You boys got me confused about "Their's" and always interested "selling class 3" pm is clear....


----------



## Rmm

*338 norma mag*

338 norma mag built last year.


----------



## muney pit

Rmm said:


> 338 norma mag built last year.


is that a H&S stock? Do you have there bottom metal? If so how do you like it?


----------



## muney pit

sleepersilverado said:


> Late to the game, you have peaked my interest with me knowing what that gun is and a few of your words.
> You boys got me confused about "Their's" and always interested "selling class 3" pm is clear....


The gun is a glock 18 which is full auto. I asked if its was there's meaning the arms room because they rent full auto stuff. Class 3 is the class that suppressors machine guns short barreled rifles short barreled shotguns and aow's all fall under, more or less.


----------



## Texas T

Not the Arms Room the owner was just shooting it there.


----------



## Charles Helm

Model 70 Featherweight .243, purchased used by my father in the 60s, also used by me and two of my daughters (so far).










.458 Win Mag:










9.3x62:









.375H&H:










Another .458:










Couple of .308s (the Win Featherweight is one of their compacts, nice size for the kids):


----------



## muney pit

Texas T said:


> Not the Arms Room the owner was just shooting it there.


O hell. I totally mis understood that. Gotcha


----------



## Rmm

muney pit said:


> is that a H&S stock? Do you have there bottom metal? If so how do you like it?


It was a savage hs 338 lapua that i had rebarreled to 338 norma. Fits the magazine better. Have taken it out to 1189 yards.


----------



## Jack's Pocket

My favorite Turkey shotgun 12 gauge modified


----------



## muney pit

High cap banna clip :0


----------



## muney pit

My fav to just shoot.


----------



## muney pit

Come on guys, keep it going.


----------



## Sharpest

Favorite gun: Winchester Pre-64 Model 70 in .30-06. The Rifleman's Rifle.



If I ever find a pre-64 in .458 Win Mag, it will be mine.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Old sailor said:


> Here is my favorite.


Beautiful!!

Where did you get that stock?


----------



## artys_only

Only if I still had her ! Building a lefty . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit

artys only said:


> Only if I still had her ! Building a lefty .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool bolt gun. I like the one on your profile too. I think i posted some question on your page a while ago about it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Gary Reeder Customs


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Linebaugh's from the Ruger Forums Gallery


----------



## hankscke123

*my current build*

my current build 6.5 grendal cant bragg enough.now doing 300 blackout


----------



## bigdaddyflo

12 Guage Serbu Super Shorty


----------



## Rubberback

My dream! LOL


----------



## kc47717

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

